# Warning Labels



## SeaBreeze (Nov 15, 2015)

Here are some actual label instructions found on consumer goods:


On a Sears hairdryer: Do not use while sleeping.

On a bag of Fritos: You could be a winner! No purchase necessary. Details inside. (The shoplifter special.)

On a bar of Dial soap: Directions: Use like regular soap.

On a Swann frozen dinners: Serving suggestion: Defrost. (But it's just a suggestion.)

On Tesco's tiramisu dessert (printed on the bottom of box): Do not turn upside-down.

On Marks & Spencer bread pudding: Product will be hot after heating.

On packaging for a Rowenta iron: Do not iron clothes on body.

On Boot's children's cough medicine: "Do not drive a car or operate machinery after taking this medication."

On Nytol sleep aid: Warning: May cause drowsiness.

On most brands of Christmas lights: "For indoor or outdoor use only." (As opposed to what?)

On a Japanese food processor: Not to be used for the other use. (I gotta admit, I'm curious.)

On Sainsbury's peanuts: "Warning: contains nuts."

On an American Airlines packet of peanuts: "Instructions: Open packet, eat nuts."

On a child's Superman costume: "Wearing of this garment does not enable you to fly." (I don't blame the company, I blame the parents for this one.)

On a Swedish chain saw: "Do not attempt to stop chain with your hands or genitals."


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 15, 2015)

Love the chain saw one!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 15, 2015)

Like this guy?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Victor (Nov 16, 2015)

In Norway, on a bottle of Pepsi--

WARNING: Drink, then swallow



no kidding!


----------



## Kadee (Nov 16, 2015)

I had a laugh recently , I bought a pack of peanuts and it had in bold letters on the pack ..my contain NUTS


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 17, 2015)

Really?


----------



## Kadee (Nov 17, 2015)

Do we really need a warning label ?on how to use this


----------



## Pappy (Jan 20, 2018)

Hope he is drinking pineapple juice.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 20, 2018)

Old Mad Magazine Cartoon.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 21, 2018)




----------

